# Moving to Fuerteventura



## ShazIoM (May 30, 2014)

Good afternoon folks.

My husband and I (I sound like the Queen) are looking to relocate to Fuerteventura however would like to ask a few questions from you guys who are already in situe.

We currently live on the Isle of Man and are very used to Island life. We have sold our house and have savings in order to support ourselves should we make a break for the Fuerteventura border. We have both been to FV on holiday and are pretty sure where we would like to be based however need to find out if what we can bring to the community will work for us. 

I am a qualified fitness instructor/personal trainer and would look to target the expats amongst you (and tourists) in relation to group fitness classes/one-to-one personal training and advice on diet & nutrition. I appreciate the 30% unemployment rate and perhaps personal training et al would be seen as a "luxury" rather than a necessity however I'm sure that folk are now becoming more aware of the importance of leading a healthier lifestyle.

If I am to venture into the fitness industry in FV, where would I need to be based and is there really any call for this type of vocation?

We plan to move over to FV towards the end of the year to "Rent & Reckie" before we buy a property on the Island.

I look forward to honest feedback in relation to my post.

Shaz


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live at the other end of the archipelago El Hierro. The larger Islands in particular Gran Canaria have had a 37% increase in the tourist sector, so maybe your venture is beginning at the right time.

Pleased to hear that you are initially renting, we did and ended up buying on a completely different island to our first choice.

Good luck, Hepa


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

My cousin lives in Tenerife. She does fitness, spinning, complimentary things etc. she does it all based at her place and has built up a clientèle purely through facebook and local networking. From what I see she makes a decent living from it althoughit depends what you want out of it. I'd say if you're going not really needing the money then doing it like that might be a good idea and build up slowly but surely.

Good luck!!


----------



## ShazIoM (May 30, 2014)

Hi Dunpleecin

Thank you very much for your prompt response. That's exactly what I'm looking to do. I currently conduct classes at the local gym, provide home personal training visits and would love to bring my experience and enthusiasm to Fuerteventura and or one of the other Canary Islands.

I will keep you updated with events as they unfold.

Thanks again and have a great day x


----------



## ShazIoM (May 30, 2014)

Hello Hepa

Thank you very much for coming back to me. Your response has given me confidence in order to move forward with our venture. We have been looking at properties all over the Island however we may need to consider one of the other Islands as you say, Lanzarote being one...

We'll keep you posted and thanks again for coming back to me.

Have a great day x


----------

